# How long on drying wheel?



## Jfraze10 (Oct 24, 2014)

I just built my first drying wheel. I'm currently using Devcon 2 ton 30 min. How long should I spin a lure after applying ? I got a grill rotisserie deal and mounted it to some wood. Very basic set up. I just don't want to run it all night in my basement and have any problems (fire etc lol) so I want to be able to monitor it for the whole process. 

Or am I over thinking things and just need to run it for 7 hours or 12 hours +???

Thank you for any input !


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

I usually go 2-3 hrs with the devcon


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a grill rotisserie motor on my rod build/repair stand and leave it run all night and continue to run while I apply a second coat and again over nite.


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

If it's 30 minute devcon it should be dry to the touch in 30 minutes so I would let it run for 1 hour. If you use something like envirotex it needs to run for a minimum 6 hours


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I always let mine got for an hour also. BUT I never handled a lure for 4 hours.

Just make sure you mix it well or things can get ugly....lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

X 2 what the last two posts said. After an hour, the Devcon will be hardened beyond the point of sagging. With any epoxy, I prefer not to handle it for 24 hours.


----------

